# Jetty Fishing - Sebastian Inlet, FL



## Johnny

well, since I can't get out due to my recent "health issues",
my wife went to her favorite fishing spot at the Jetties for some
saltwater angling........ there are two piers and the North one has a webcam pointing over to the South Jetty
so I can keep track of her on line on the South Jetty (spy cam??). The pier cam used to be live streaming
but now only takes a still shot every 15 minutes.
anyway, she took two dozen live shrimp and a dozen live finger mullet for bait.
it was around 3:00pm on the outgoing tide when the action picked up.
Most of the anglers were very active with Jack Cravalle, out-of-slot Snook,
Redfish and spotted Sea Trout.
She came home with a 20" Red Bass, 17" Sea Trout and a 12" Sheepshead.
_while I spent my day on the sofa, watching Chicago PD reruns through one eye._

Her tackle was two 7ft (MH) Ugly Stiks with the Penn Battle II 4000 reels with
20# Berkley Big Game Neon Green line and Owner 2/0 HD circle hooks.

*GOOD JOB on her !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*







https://www.sebastianinletcam.com/
https://www.sebastianinletcam.com/pics/s31/oct2117o/n011245x.jpg
the Pier Cam is on the North Jetty looking over to the South Jetty



.


----------



## .Mike

Awesome! That red is just about as long as I like them. Our slot is 14-23 inches (5 max), but we'll only keep them if they are between 15 and 20. Maybe it's the sun, but that fish seems shinier than the reds up here.

She's only a flounder short of what they call the "inshore slam" around here-- a red, a trout, a sheepshead, and a flounder. I was a redfish short of that a few weeks ago, but they were all too small.

I've never had a sheepshead. I hear they are pretty tasty. Their mouths, though, freak me out. A bit too human!


----------



## LDUBS

I've never fished from a jetty (or pier for that matter). And now to boot, I know what an "inshore slam" is. I've done a little surf fishing for what we generically call surf perch. It is a lot of fun. 

Nice that you are able to enjoy even though you can't get out just yet. Hopefully the healing is progressing well and you will be back in the saddle soon.


----------



## Johnny

the "slam" is just a personal goal of the angler........
for me, a bucket full of fish is just fine - I call it DINNER !
for my wife, her Grand Slam would be a Gag Grouper, Red Bass, Snook and
a Spotted Sea Trout. (for saltwater).
for freshwater - it would be a bass, crappie and maybe a big blue gill.
I think that the "slam" must be of a desirable and eatable species
and not trash fish like a gar, mudfish or stink shad.
as for my injury, I am still homebound and the wife is experienced enough now
to take her own self fishing - and does quite well at it, I must say !!
when we take the boat, we cruise up and down the Inlet but it is getting so
crowded now with marine traffic that it is more peaceful to fish from the pier.
last week a boat sank right there at the mouth of the inlet. (fool forgot to put the plug in).

jus my Dos Centavos.


----------



## Stumpalump

I was on that pier on Saturday. They were killing it! Guy next to me caught a red that was 30 plus but had to throw it back. Too big. My pic hosting site got bought by photo bucket. Without a hijack who should I switch too for simple grabbing and posting of forum pics?


----------



## -CN-

Stumpalump said:


> Without a hijack who should I switch too for simple grabbing and posting of forum pics?


I think the best one is Shutterfly. It is free and very similar to the way the "old" Photobucket site was. www.shutterfly.com


----------



## Johnny

.



*there are a couple of "fixes" for the photobucket issues:*

*Google Chrome* is: https://chrome.google.com/webstore/search/photobucket%20fix

*FireFox* is: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/search/?q=photobucket+fix&appver=&platform=windows&hotlinkfix=1508479133669

I downloaded the one for Chrome and it eliminated the hostage issues with photobucket.
BUT- however, I did switch everything over to https://www.flickr.com with zero issues.
[there is a slight learning curve to get things going].

Stumpalump - we usually go down to Sebastian Inlet on Tuesday or Wednesday as that is
the wife's weekend....... I guess when I get able enough to get back to the jetties, I will 
be the one with a white cane with the red tip . . . . or, maybe a white fishing rod with a red tip ????
LOL - either way; stand back - way back when I am casting !!
I am tired of the generic black eye patch that everyone wears and will be getting a new leather one off of ebay
like Dennis Hopper wears in Water World !!! (or something similar).





.


----------



## LDUBS

Johnny said:


> the "slam" is just a personal goal of the angler........
> for me, a bucket full of fish is just fine - I call it DINNER !
> for my wife, her Grand Slam would be a Gag Grouper, Red Bass, Snook and
> a Spotted Sea Trout. (for saltwater).
> for freshwater - it would be a bass, crappie and maybe a big blue gill.
> I think that the "slam" must be of a desirable and eatable species
> and not trash fish like a gar, mudfish or stink shad.
> as for my injury, I am still homebound and the wife is experienced enough now
> to take her own self fishing - and does quite well at it, I must say !!
> when we take the boat, we cruise up and down the Inlet but it is getting so
> crowded now with marine traffic that it is more peaceful to fish from the pier.
> last week a boat sank right there at the mouth of the inlet. (fool forgot to put the plug in).
> 
> jus my Dos Centavos.



Earlier this year at one of the ramps this poor guy is launching a small aluminum boat. Says he just got the boat and it has a big leak. I took a look and saw that it was missing the plug. He was a little embarrassed but I told him that fix is really pretty good news. I offered to give him one of my spare plugs, but he was able to get one right there at the little entry kiosk. I forget to unhook the winch all the time when I'm launching, but so far have always remembered to put the plug in.


----------



## Stumpalump

I forgot how hard the wife walloped that eye when you forgot to take her fishing, :mrgreen: 
We saw this fish caught half way down the N pier on the north side during incoming tide.


----------

